# Making a Whizzer clutch housing



## John (Jul 26, 2014)

Made a Whizzer clutch housing but do not have Whizzer to try it out on.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't you have anything better to do than make parts for bikes you don't even own? Sheesh, and people tell me I need to get a life.


----------



## bike (Jul 26, 2014)

*these are notrious*

for cracking by where the dogs bolt through - if you havent, maybe you could beef that area up- also maybe modern materials are superior not sure if og was potmetal or ?


----------



## geosbike (Jul 26, 2014)

*wz clutch*



John said:


> Made a Whizzer clutch housing but do not have Whizzer to try it out on.
> View attachment 161805
> 
> View attachment 161806
> ...




nice job, like everything else you made


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeeeeooowwww! please adopt me!!!!!


----------



## videoranger (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks beautiful! Someone in John's neighborhood with a Whizzer needs to get over there right away.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2014)

videoranger said:


> Looks beautiful! Someone in John's neighborhood with a Whizzer needs to get over there right away.




 Fast and Furious 15 is going to be all the guys racing over to Johns, to place their orders for Whizzer parts.

( I didn't think you would ever make any Schwinn parts?   Whizzer's are a grey area.)


----------



## John (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!
I am making these for Ted, who helped me out to make a project bike complete again. 
So far the only changes that I have made from the original is to use 6061 aluminum and I also added about .080” more material where the belt groove has a weak point. Other than that all the dimensions are the same as the original housing. 
Paul, thanks, I will add material to the dog fastening area on the next run. This one was a test to see how it would work. 
Thanks, John


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 16, 2014)

love to see videos of this working.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 4, 2014)

hows the progress? Are you looking to make the whole assembly?


----------



## John (Dec 4, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> hows the progress? Are you looking to make the whole assembly?




I will be making the complete clutch, but right now its the housing, bearing, and dogs.





John


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2014)

Are these for the original Whizzer or the Late Whizzer, or either?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 5, 2014)

how much is one of these complete ones going to cost so I can start saving, high estimate?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> how much is one of these complete ones going to cost so I can start saving, high estimate?




Yea, What he said!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*All about clutches was discussed in our Whizzer newsletter.*

Want a copy?


----------

